# A Tepid ‘Welcome Back’ for Spanish Jews



## Costas (Dec 9, 2012)

Μια είδηση που σχετίζεται και με τους Εβραίους της Ελλάδας: A Tepid ‘Welcome Back’ for Spanish Jews. (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2012)

Δεν είχα υπόψη μου την είδηση, κι αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι τα κίνητρα των Ισπανών, γιατί βεβαίως δεν είναι κίνητρο το "να διορθώσουμε τα ιστορικά κακά που έγιναν πριν 500 χρόνια". Κι άραγε θα δώσουν ισπανική υπηκοότητα και στους μουσουλμάνους, που διώχτηκαν ή εκχριστιανίστηκαν με το ζόρι;

Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι ποιοί θα πάνε να πάρουν την υπηκοότητα και τι θα την κάνουν. Μερικοί ίσως είναι τρελλοί-ιδεαλιστές ή ψωνάρες, που θα ήθελαν να αποκτήσουν ίσως ένα χωραφάκι στην Ισπανία (ή καμιά από τις απούλητες βίλλες της οικονομικής κρίσης) και να πουλάνε "επιστροφή στα πατρογονικά" ή να δηλώνουν "έχω στο αίμα μου την Ανδαλουσία", αλλά οι υπόλοιποι; Η αρθρογράφος θα αφήσει τη δουλειά της στην ΙΗΤ και τη Νέα Υόρκη, και θα πάει να ζήσει στην Κόρδοβα, ας πούμε, και να μεγαλώσει τα παιδιά της εκεί; 

YΓ κι όταν διάβασα ότι λέει επί 19 γενιές παντρεύονταν ξαδέρφια μεταξύ τους στην οικογένειά της η πρώτη σκέψη ήταν ότι η Ισπανία μάλλον θέλει να εκμεταλλευτεί τον ιατρικό τουρισμό.


----------

